# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Cách thể hiện gây ấn tượng khi tham gia phỏng vấn xin việc

## thanhcuc

Trong Thị trường phỏng vấn cạnh tranh nóng bức như hiện nay, một sơ yếu lí lịch hoàn chỉnh cùng với năng lực trao đổi tốt chưa chắc bảo vệ bạn sẽ đạt được việc làm. bạn cần thêm nữa chút khéo léo để thuyết phục nhà tuyển dụng trong cuộc trao đổi.

Tiếp sau đây *[replacer_a]* cung ứng một vài “mẹo” thuyết phục bạn cũng có thể áp dụng:



*1. Thể hiện sự quan tâm người phỏng vấn trao đổi
*
Ai ai cũng muốn được mọi cá nhân thương mến và NTD cũng thế. Chris St.Hilaire, người sáng tác bộ sách “ 27 lợi ích của thuyết phục: những chiến lược cơ bản để cuốn hút đồng minh và chiến thắng đối thủ”, chia sẻ: “ Tôi đã nhận được ra rằng chỉ cần nghĩ “ Tôi thích mọi người này” sẽ khiến bản thân thay đổi cách cảm nhận về họ. nụ cười trên mặt cùng vẻ háo hức, mọi người cảm nhận được sự thân mật của bạn và sẽ có thiện cảm với bạn hơn.”

Bạn cần phải biết một chút về người các bạn sẽ phỏng vấn bạn – liệu gần đây cô/ anh ấy ( hay doanh nghiệp ) dành được thành công nào đó? Và chúng ta cũng có thể ca ngợi nó như sự mở đầu cuộc trò chuyện với những người phỏng vấn.

*2. “Bắt chước” người phỏng vấn trao đổi
*
Hãy chú ý tới cách người tuyển nhân sự nói và hành vi – ví dụ, nếu anh ấy nói chậm, hãy điều chỉnh với tốc độ của anh/ cô ấy. Bạn cũng nên cố gắng ngồi tại phần, tư thế tương tự. các hành động tinh tế này có thể khiến anh/ cô ấy cảm thấy thoải mái và dễ chịu hơn với bạn. mặc dù thế, lưu ý rằng hãy hành động theo cách chậm rãi và tinh tế. đừng chăm chăm tìm hiểu người đó hành động ra làm sao và bắt chước y hệt. điều ấy có thể được xem là sự chế nhạo hay là phiền toái với người tuyển dụng.

Bạn cũng nên áp dụng “mẹo” này trong sơ yếu lí lịch của chính bản thân – sử dụng ngôn từ gần giống trong bản thể hiện việc làm của công ty.

*3. Bắt tay theo cách điêu luyện
*
Trong bộ sách của chính bản thân “ 10 khoảnh khắc tạo dựng hay là phá tan sự nghiệp”, Casey Hawley cho biết một cái bắt tay hoàn hảo gồm 4 bước: chạm, nắm, lắc và trò chuyện qua ánh mắt. Khi bắt tay, lớp giữa ngón cái và ngón trỏ của bạn cần phải vừa khớp với phần đó của người kia. Bạn nên nắm chắc tay, lắc khoảng chừng 2 – 3 lần và nhìn trực tiếp vào mắt kẻ đối diện. Hãy luyện tập phương thức bắt tay với bạn, người thân trong gia đình của mình cho tới khi bạn thoải mái tự tin về nó.

*4. Sử dụng ngữ điệu thâm thúy, sinh động
*
Thay vì dùng các cách nói quen thuộc như “ Tôi đã có được phần thưởng A, thành công B”, hãy giới thiệu ngắn gọn cách thức bạn dành được chúng. NTD sẽ phát hiện thuyết phục khi biết được quy trình hơn là chỉ nghe thấy các con số, chức vụ chung chung.

*5. Nên chọn nước lọc khi được mời
*
Một trong những lời khuyên thú vị trong cuốn sách của St. Hilarie là hãy uống nước lọc. Ông giải thích: “ phần nhiều người tuyển dụng muốn trình bày sự gần gũi với ứng viên xin việc làm bằng cách hỏi họ có nhu cầu uống gì. khi ấy, hãy lịch sự chọn nước lọc và cám ơn. người tuyển dụng sẽ sở hữu thu hút về bạn là người chuyên nghiệp.” nếu tìm cafe hoặc là nước uống có ga, các bạn sẽ bị nhận định là tình nhân sách, hay yên cầu.

*6. Cung ứng các tin tức thu hút
*
Đây là những số liệu, thành tựu ngắn gọn nhưng đơn giản dễ dàng để lại dấu ấn trong lòng trí của người phỏng vấn. ví dụ như “ Tôi làm tăng năng suất của văn phòng lên 20% trong tầm 3 tuần” hoặc “ Tôi là nhân viên cấp dưới bán hàng cầm đầu công ty trong 7 tháng năm 2009”. Hãy cố tạo thành 3 – 4 tin tức như vậy trong cuộc trò chuyện với những người phỏng vấn trao đổi.

*7. Lặng lẽ khi cần thiết
*
Phần nhiều nhà tuyển nhân sự dùng sự im thin thít như một sức mạnh: khi bạn kết thúc hồi đáp một câu hỏi, họ chờ một số giây trước khi nói để chắc chắn bạn đã kết thúc. hay lúc một ứng viên xin việc quá căng thẳng, sự yên lặng của NTD trình bày anh/ chị ấy không để ý tới cụ thể đó để ứng viên nhanh chóng lấy lại tự tin. bạn cũng có thể áp dụng “ chiêu” này của người tuyển nhân sự.

Hãy nhớ là sự im re tốt hơn là các câu ậm ừ “ Hmm, À, Um…”. St. Hilarie bố sung thêm lời khuyên: “ nếu bản thân bạn cần tâm trí về một câu hỏi, hãy nhìn xuống dưới. Nhìn xuống trình bày bạn đang suy nghĩ thực sự còn nhìn lên khiến bạn có vẻ đang việc tìm kiếm và mơ hồ về câu hỏi.”

Trên hết giữ thái độ trang nghiêm và lịch sự sẽ tạo nên thật ấn tượng lúc đầu rất ốt từ ánh mắt nhà tuyển nhân sự. Chúc bạn thành công!

----------

